# Sharp LC60LE632U



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am looking for opinions and experience with this or similar model sets. It looks like a pretty good value, commonly available for about $1400 now. Anyone have one or calibrated one? Any suggestions for a better value at this time for a 60" LCD?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No experience or opinion except that I'd agree that it is a very attractive price.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not finding much that looks like a better set for the money. Pretty impressive to get a decent 60" for this price.


----------

